# Limited Mileage Week End Insurance??



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Limited Mileage Weekend Insurance???? As a Second car??? Anyone know where I can Get it from???

Doing my Head In!!

Thanks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what happens if it gets stolen on a wednesday?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

The best you're gonna find is a limited mileage classic policy, which doesn't use NCB, even then it looks like you have to be over 30


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Mookistar, you know what I mean.......


----------

